# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كم ساعة كان ابن تيمية يذكر ربه من رواية ابن القيم

## مسلم طالب العفو

أرواح تهيم حول العرش وأخرى تحوم حول الحش
 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، 
قال الامام بن القيم صليت مرة الفجر خلف شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية 
فظل يذكر الله حتى انتصف النهار 
ثم التفت الى وقال 
هذه غدوتى لو لم أتغدى غدوتى سقطت قوتى0
تعريفات هامة 
انتصف النهار: فى عرف الفقهاء كالامام بن القيم 
قبل الظهر بوقت يسير 
الغدوة : طعام الفطور
شيخ الاسلام: من تعجز عن وصف علمه و عمله
الامام بن القيم :شرحه
أنا وانت: نستغفر الله  لحالنا
*من كلمات شيخ الاسلام* 
الذكر للقلب كالسمك للماء أرأيت ماذا يحدث لو خرج السمك من الماء
ان فى الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لم يدخل جنة الاخرة
ماذا يفعل أعدائى بى انا جنتى فى صدرى وبستانى أينما ذهبت كانت معى

----------


## المسلم الحر

أخي الكريم ... سبحان الله ... 
بعض العلماء تجد لهم قبولا عظيما عند الناس ولو بحثت في سيرتهم لوجدت أن لهم أعمالا صالحة كثيرة من الإخلاص والخشية و المراقبة و الذكر و الصلاة و تلاوة القرآن و الحرص على نفع الناس ...
و بعض المنسوبين للعلم تجد أن علمهم لا يجاوز مؤلفاتهم الذي تندرس بموتهم أو أن ذكرهم يخبوا بعد أن يتركوا مناصبهم فهؤلاء تجد أن خلواتهم غير عامرة بطاعة الله مثل جلواتهم و تجد علاقتهم بالله تعالى علاقة عمل و وظيفة و أستغفر الله من هذا التعبير... بل و الله بعضهم يجاهد الإنسان نفسه بعدم الدعاء عليهم ولو شئت لسميتهم لكن الله المستعان قد نهينا عن ذكر مساوئ موتانا و ذكرهم الآن ليس فيه مصلحة شرعية.

إذا رأيت أثر شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم و ابن كثير و من قبلهم النووي و ابن الجوزي و من بعدهم جميعا الشيخ ابن باز  وابن عثيمين و الألباني رحمهم الله تعالى ... لوجدت أن القوم كانوا متفانين في خدمة دين الله وخدمة الناس و وجدت لهم أعمالا صالحة من دوام الذكر و الاخلاص لله تعالى في أعمالهم نحسبهم كذلك و لا نزكي على الله ...
و الأمر نفسه أخي الكريم ... بعض إخواننا في الله تجد له في نفسك قبولا وحبا في الله لا تملك له تفسيرا و بعضهم ينقبض صدرك منه وإذا فتشت وجدت أن من أحبه الله تعالى نشر حبه بين الناس ...
أذكر أني كنت أرى طالب علم و الناس يثنون على علمه لكني لم أرهم يثنون على أمور أخرى سوى علمه و كانت نفسي تنقبض منه بلا سبب وبعد سنوات اكتشفت أشياء فيه غير جيدة و بان لي سبب انقباض بعض الناس منه و هم مثلي لا يدرون سبب ذلك. ولست أنا أو الناس معيارا نقيس به محبة الله لإنسان و لكن أنا أعني ما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : أنتم شهود الله في الأرض ..

عبارة شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى : إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لم يدخل جنة الاخرة عبارة خطيرة جدا ينبغي التفكير فيها بشكل دائم ... فإن هذا الشعور الذي يتكلم عنه شيخ الاسلام تكلم عنه أئمتنا منذ زمن طويل: لو يعلم الملوك و أبناء الملوك ما نحن فيه لقاتلونا عليه بالسيوف .. 
هذا الشعور المحلق حول العرش والطمأنينة التي تحف بقلب المؤمن فتغمره بنعيم لا ينفد و قرة عين لا تنقطع هو أول منازل الجنة في الدنيا فمن داخله هذا الشعور و كان على إيمان و سنة و علم فهو في نعيم وقد تبوأ من الجنة منزلا فليحمد الله عليه و ليسأله الثبات على دينه و طاعته ..
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يرزقنا هذا النعيم في الدنيا و الآخرة ... اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبالنسبة للاخ المسلم الحر فكلماتك اعجز عن مدحها لما فيها من جوامع طيبة

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

امام عز نظيره و قل مثيله 
رحمة الله عليه 
لما قرات هذا علت همتى لذكر الله 
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين لك وتقبل منا

----------


## محمد العيسى

ماذا يقول الواصفون له *** وصفاته جلّت عن الحصر
هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر
هو آية للخلق ظاهرة *** أنوارها أربت على الفجر

جزاك الله أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو الوليد الغزي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم..
مساكين أهل الغفلة خرجوا من الدنيا ولم يذوقوا أطيب ما فيها ( ذكــر الله تعالى )

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله خيرا لقد رفعت الهمم 
وكشفت عن سر عظيم لمن أراد السير على الصراط المستقيم 
(اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك )

----------


## أحمد ياسين الغزي

رحم الله شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية و ابن القيم 
اللهم اجزهم عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## المسلم الحر

هؤلاء يذكرون الله حتى انتصاف النهار
و نحن نقنع أنفسنا بالذكر بعبارة مثل : ماذا تفعل في دقيقة؟
اليوم قرأت هذه العبارة وكان فيها :
في دقيقة تستطيع أن تقرأ سورة الاخلاص 15 مرة
فتحمست وبدأت بالقراءة و أنا أراقب الساعة فلما وصلت للمرة السابعة انتهت الدقيقة وقلت بقي لي ثمانِ مرات!
لا أقول إلا :
الله يرحمنا و يغفر لنا و يتوب علينا و يهدينا 
ربي اجعلني لك شكارا لك ذكارا لك رهابا لك مطواعا إليك مخبتا أواها منيبا
رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي و ثبت حجتي واهدي قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة قلبي

----------


## محمد الجروان

و لكن سؤال يتبادر الى الذهن ما هو الذكر الذي كان يقوله شيخ الاسلام كل هذه المده هل هي تسبيحات ام استغفارات ام قراءة قران

----------


## المسلم الحر

مرفق رسالة 
منهج شيخ الإسلام في العبادة والتزكية

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> شيخ الاسلام:  من تعجز عن وصف علمه و عمله
> أنا وانت:  نستغفر الله  لحالنا


اللهم تب علينا لنتوب ..!

----------


## المقدسى

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام أسد السنة وفارسها في مواجهة اهل البدع والاهواء , ورحم الله تلميذه النجيب شمس الدين إبن قيم الجوزية .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اما الرد على السؤال هل كان تسبيح ام تلاوة ام فممكن ان يكون كل هذا والله اعلم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نحتاجه فى شهر رمضان

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

جزاكم الله خيراً
*** الأخ الكريم محمد الجروان قال: و لكن سؤال يتبادر إلى الذهن: ما الذكر الذي كانيقوله شيخ الإسلام كل هذه المدة؟ هل هي تسبيحات؟ أم استغفارات؟ أم قراءة قرآن؟

***والجواب ***أنه كان يقتصر على قراءة فاتحة الكتاب  ، ثَبَتَ ذلك في كتاب 
الأعلام العليَّة في مناقب ابن تيميَّة في الفصل الرابع في ذكر تعبده ، ص 80  للحافظ البزار[1] (وهو من أخص تلاميذه) قال:
" وكنت مدة إقامتي بدمشق ملازمه جل النهار وكثيرا من الليل وكان يدنيني منه حتى يجلسني إلى جانبه وكنت أسمع ما يتلو وما يذكر حينئذ فرأيته يقرأ الفاتحة ويكررها ويقطع ذلك الوقت كله أعني من الفجر إلى ارتفاع الشمس في تكرير تلاوتها، ففكرت في ذلك لم قد لزم هذه السورة دون غيرها فبان لي والله اعلم أن قصده بذلك أن يجمع بتلاوتها حينئذ بين ما ورد في الأحاديث وما ذكره العلماء هل يستحب حينئذ تقديم الأذكار الواردة على تلاوة القرآن أو العكس فرأى رضي الله عنه أن في الفاتحة وتكرارها حينئذ جمعا بين القولين وتحصيلا للفضيلتين وهذا من قوة فطنته وثاقب بصيرته.".انتهى.
***وهذه مشاركة حول دوام ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله تعالى  وتعظيمه لخالقه عز وجل 

http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/23518/
إن ذكر الله عز وجل هو حياة النفوس وقوام الجسد وغذاء الروح وبه يعلو الذاكر إلى أعلى علييين، ودوام ذكر الله تعالى يجعل الذاكر من المقربين ويورث صاحبه خشية لربه و يسمو به إلى مرتبة الصديقين والمخلصين؛ لأن الذاكر لله تعالى يكون على صلة دائمة بربه خالقه فيزكو قلبه ويثرى عقله حكمة وإدراكاً ويجعل من نفسه وأعضائه منبعاً للطهارة والصفاء والنقاء حيث "أن كثرة ذكر الله عز وجل أمان من النفاق؛ فإن المنافقين قليلو الذكر لله عز وجل قال الله عز وجل في المنافقين: (ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلاً)([2]) والله عز وجل أكرم من أن يبتلي قلباً ذاكراً بالنفاق وإنما ذلك لقلوب غفلت عن ذكر الله عز وجل"([3])، وأكثر خلق الله ذكراً لله هو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد "كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل الخلق ذكراً لله عز وجل، بل كان كلامه كله في ذكر الله وما والاه وكان أمره ونهيه وتشريعه للأمة ذكراً منه لله"([4])، وقد اقتفى أثره الصالحون من أمته حتى صار ديدنهم وهجيراهم.. وممن اشتهر عنه ذلك الإمام ابن تيمية حيث وصفه من رآه أو عاشره أو تعامل معه بكثرة الذكر ولهج لسانه به وتعظيمه لأوامر ربه يقول الإمام  الذهبي: "كان معظماً لحرمات الله دائم الابتهال كثير الاستعانة بالله قوي التوكل ثابت الجأش له أوراد وأذكار يديمها"([5])، وقال تلميذه النجيب الإمام ابن القيم: "وحضرتُ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مرة صلى الفجر ثم جلس يذكر الله تعالى إلى قريب من انتصاف النهار ثم التفت إليّ وقال: هذه غدوتي ولو لم أتغد هذا الغداء سقطت قوتي.. وقال لي مرة: لا أترك الذكر إلا بنية إجمام نفسي وإراحتها لأستعد بتلك الراحة لذكر آخر"([6])، وقد امتزج ذكر الله بروح هذا الإمام الجليل حتى عبر عن مدى تعلقه بربه سبحانه وتعالى فقال :"الذكر للقلب مثل الماء للسمك فكيف يكون حال السمك إذا فارق الماء؟!"([7]) كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: "مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت"([8])، ومن أقواله: "إن في الدنيا جنة [يعني بها: جنة الإيمان بالله وبما جاء به سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ] من لم يدخلها [أي: يتصف بها في الدنيا] لا يدخل جنة الآخرة وقال: ما يصنع أعدائي بي؟! أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري [يعني بذلك: إيمانه وعلمه] إن رحت فهي معي لا تفارقني، إن حبسي خلوة وقتلي شهادة وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة، وقال: المحبوس من حُبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى والمأسور من أسره هواه"([9])، ومن دوام ذكره لربه وتعظيمه لـه ما تناثر في مؤلفاته من كثرة كلامه على وجوب تمجيد الرب وتعظيمه وإجلاله وعدم تناقض شرعه وإثبات تفرده بوجوده وبربوبيته وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته بالدلائل العقلية والنقلية وتوضيحه لشمول النصوص للأحكام ولمصالح العباد ومما يدل على مداومته على ذكر الله بأجل أنواع الذكر وهو القرآن في آخر حياته حيث أنه كان يداوم على مطالعة كتاب ربه ويتلوه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار "حتى إنه ليروى أنه تلا في السجن القرآن وختم ثمانين ختمة أو تزيد"([10]) وقال الشيخ أبو الفرج زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحليم"([11]) إنه قرأ هو والشيخ منذ دخل القلعة ثمانين ختمة وشرعا في الحادية والثمانين فانتهيا فيها إلى آخر اقتربت (إن المتقين في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر)([12])"([13]) فلم يترك الذكر بالقرآن والابتهال والتسبيح حتى آخر حياته مما يدل على دوام ذكره لربه وتعظيمه له.
وقد اتضح مما سبق من عوامل كونت عبقريته -فيما يرى الباحث- وشهد لـه بالتقدم في علوم عصره كل منصف لم يتلبس بشوائب الشهوات أو أكدار الشبهات وسعة علمه في كل ما طالته يداه مع ما آتاه الله من عبادة وتطبيق عملي لعلمه إضافة إلى عقل جبار وذكاء وقاد.
*"إذا لم يكــــن هذا الذكـــاء بعينه*

فــإني بألقاب الذكـــاء كفــــورُ
وإن لـــم تكـــن ألقابكــم عبقرية
إذاً فشهـــــود العبقــــرية زورُ
إن لم يكن ابن تيمية عبقرياً فلا أدري من العبقري؟! وإذا لم يستول على منصب الألمعية فليس لأحد أن يترقى هذا المنصب"([14]) ولعلو كعبه في العلوم الشرعية والعقلية في عصره وبعده عبر العصور حيث اشتهر صيته وتنوعت سجاياه وظهر دفاعه عن الشريعة وبلوغه أعلى المنازل العلمية في جميع الفنون حتى "إن ابن تيمية بلغ من الحظوة والرفعة وسمو المنزلة إلى درجة أنه استغنى عن لقب الشيخ والعالم والإمام والمجدد وصار أحسن أسمائه أنه ابن تيمية"([15]) فإذا اختلفت الآراء وقال أحد الفريقين إن الإمام ابن تيمية قال: كذا وكذا فإن المخالف يعلم أن ذلك القائل إمام من أكابر الأئمة في الإسلام وهذا الاعتراف بدهي وطبيعي بشهادة علماء عصره: من الموافقين لـه والمخالفين ثم إن تآليفه شاهدة على ذلك إضافة إلى حياته الجهادية التي كانت منظومة من المحن والابتلاءات الداخلية والخارجية حيث رمي عن قوس واحدة لكن حفظ بأمر الله تعالى كما قال سبحانه وهو أحكم الحاكمين: (إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا)([16]) ومن عايش الإمام في كتبه وتاريخه يقطع يقيناً أنه من أكابر صالحي هذه الأمة المحمدية وأنه من أساطين العلماء العاملين وفحولهم وهذا يعرفه من لـه أدنى معايشة مع هذا الإمام "وكيف لا نعيش معه وقد فرض علينا احترامه وأمتعنا بحضوره وآنسنا بذكره الطيب؟! كيف لا نحب من أحب الله ورسوله؟! صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف لا نتولى من تولى ربه؟! كيف لا نقدر من قدر الشرع؟! كيف لا نجل من أجل الوحي؟.
نعم عندنا –والحمد لله- من الإدراك ما يمنعنا من التقليد الأعمى والتعاطف الأرعن والإعجاب الأحمق. عندنا تمييز بين الذكي والبليد والصادق والكاذب والقوي والضعيف والصالح والطالح فهدانا الله بفضله وكرمه إلى معرفة فضل هذا الإمام، وصلاحه وذكائه ونبوغه ونصرته للحق ودفاعه عن الشريعة ووافقنا على ذلك بشر كثير من العلماء والمؤرخين وأصحاب السير وأرباب الفنون وأصحاب التخصصات والمثقفين من المسلمين والكافرين.
دوائر المعارف تترجم عن دول بصفحتين وثلاث ولكنها تتحدث عن ابن تيمية بعشرين صفحة، المجامع العلمية تذكر المصطلحات في سطر ولكنها تتكلم عن ابن تيمية في ثلاثين سطراً ولسنا متفضلين على ابن تيمية إذا مدحناه أو ذكرنا مناقبه أو عددنا سجاياه لكنه متفضل علينا –بعد الله- بفيض علمه وغيث فهمه وبركة إنتاجه ونور آثاره"([17])؛ فلهذا كان هذا الإمام جدير باستحقاق لقب العبقرية في كل من العلوم الشرعية والعقلية فهذا ما تيسر لي جمعه من تلك العوامل التي أثرت في نبوغه وعبقريته وكما قيل:

"ولـــيس للـــه بمستنكـــرٍ ***  أن يجمـــع العـــالم في واحــد"([18])


[1]- الشيخ الفقيه الإمام الحافظ سراج الدين أبو حفص عمر بن علي البزار تعلم على أيدي كبار علماء بغداد ثم رحل إلى دمشق طلباً للعلم فدرس على علمائها منهم الإمام ابن تيمية، له مؤلفات منها الأعلام العلية في مناقب ابن تيمية، توفي بالطاعون عند توجهه إلى الحج 749هـ 


[2] - سورة النساء الآية (142).

[3] - الإمام ابن القيم، الوابل الصيب ورافع الكلم الطيب، تحقيق حسن أحمد إسبر، ص130 .

[4] - الإمام ابن القيم، زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد، تحقيق شعيب وعبد القادر الأرنؤوط، جـ2  ص365.

[5] - الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة، العلماء العزاب، ص 169.

[6] - الإمام ابن القيم، الوابل الصيب، ص 71 بتصرف.

[7] - نفس المرجع السابق، ص 70 –71.

[8] - رواه البخاري (17/157فتح) رقم (6407) ومسلم (1/539) رقم (779).

[9] - الإمام ابن القيم، الوابل الصيب، ص 79 بتصرف، الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة، العلماء العزاب، ص 176– 177.

[10] - الإمام ابن عبد الهادي العقود  الدرية ،ص290.

[11] - شقيق الإمام ابن تيمية كان عالماً فاضلاً يعمل بالتجارة وكان ينظر في مصالح الشيخ الدنيوية، ورافقه في الطلب وكان معه في السجن. توفي سنة 747هـ.

[12] - سورة القمر الآيتان (54 – 55).

[13] - الإمام ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية، جـ14 ص138 بتصرف، الإمام ابن العماد الحنبلي، شذرات الذهب، جـ6 ص86.

[14] - د. عائض القرني، على ساحل ابن تيمية، ص 98.

[15] - نفس المرجع السابق، ص 9.

[16] - سورة الحج الآية (38).

[17] - د. عائض القرني، على ساحل ابن تيمية، ص 10- 11.

[18] - أبو نُوَاس، ديوان أبي نواس، ص132.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

سبحان الله 
عفى الله عني وعنك اخي المبارك 
أما كان الاولى أن تربطني بمن علمني وعلم شيخ الاسلام وعلم الامة كلها كيف يذكرون الله ؟ 

رحم الله شيخ الاسلام واجزل له المثوبه انصرف الى المعين الأول فكان ماكان وانصرفنا الى الروافد فكنا ماكنا

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

رحم الله ابو العباس شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه واسعة وجمعنا معه في الجنة والقارئين آمين آمين

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

للرفع بمناسبة العشر الاواخر

----------


## عاشق السنة

جزاك الله أخي الفاضل

----------


## ياسر محب مالك بن أنس

عن ابن تيمية رحمه الله
من مقالة متميزة للعلامة الشيخ الدكتور فريد الانصاري رحمه الله ولعلكم لا تعرفونه كعادة علماء المغاربة كما ذكر الشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني فعلماء المغاربة مجهولون عندكم بالمشرق !! المهم هذا مقطع من رسالة قيمة للدكتور الشيخ فريد الأنصارى وهى رسالة قيمة جدا 
وقد علق عليها الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم -حفظه الله- فى محاضرة بعنوان عقيدتنا جميلة ولمن أراد الرجوع لشرح الشيخ اسماعيل المقدم للمقالة فليعد للرابط الاتي http://www.islamway.com/?iw_a=view&i...esson_id=51927

الشاهد عندنا هو هذا الجزء :
جمالية الدين في جمالية التوحيد 

أ.د. فريد الأنصاري مكناس - المغرب .. رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .(توفي أواخر سنة 2009 بعد صراع مع المرض ),,,,,,فهذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مثلاً ، لا تصوره كثير من المصنفات المعاصرة إلا شخصاً مقاتلا محارباً متخصصاً في تفصيل في مذاهب أهل النار ؛ دون مذاهب أهل الجنة ؛ فكل من أراد أن يَصِمَ شخصاً بصك الجحيم ، فما عليه إلا أن يُخرج عليه سيف المقولة المشهورة . ( قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ) وكأن ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - ما خلقه الله إلا للاستشهاد به على أهل الضلال وحسب ؛ وكأنما تحولت نصوصه وفتاواه إلى مجرد صكوك اتهام ، تقرأ على الضحية عند تنفيذ حكم الإعدام .

*أين ابن تيمية الداعية إلى الله ؟ أين ابن تيمية المربي ؟ وأين ابن تيمية السالك إلى مولاه عبر منازل الخوف والرجاء ؟ والشوق والمحبة ؟ وأين ابن تيمية صاحب الأذواق الإيمانية والأحوال السنية ؟ .. ولقد حفلت كتبه وفتاواه بمعاني ( الجمالية ) ، ومقاصد ( الربانية ) في الدعوة والتربية والتعليم ؛ مما يصعب لغزارته حصره واسقصاؤه ! كما أن تلميذه الإمام الرباني ابن القيم - رحمه الله - قد حكى عنه من ذلك الشيء الكثير ! فأين ضاع ذلك كله ؟* 

*وأما كونه إسقاطيا ؛ فلأنه تم استعمال ابن تيمية للتعبير عن مشكلات العصر النفسية والسياسية بصورة حرفية ! ففُسِّرت نصوصُه بما تقتضيه حالة رد الفعل النفسي والاجتماعي بصورة غير متوازنة عن ظروف الظلم السياسي ، ومظاهر الخلاف العقدي والمذهبي ، بين طوائف وجماعات ، ودول وتحالفات ! وتم إسقاط زماننا على زمانه - رحمه الله - ، وإلباس أحوالنا لأحواله دون مراعاة الفروق بين الثوابت والمتغيرات ، سواء منها ما تعلق بالنصوص أو بتحقيق المناطات ؛ وفي ذلك ما فيه من الشطط العلمي والانحراف المنهجي .*

*ولذلك فقد تمت عملية ( إخراج ) سيئة لشخص ابن تيمية لدى بعضهم على أنه شخص لا ذوق له ولا وجدان ؛ وإنما هو السب والشتم واللعان ؛ وما أبعد شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله عن ذلك وأبرأه .* 

*ولو تتبع متتبع نصوص فتاواه ومؤلفاته جميعا ؛ لجمع من مشاهد الجمالية وأذواقها عنده في الدين والتدين الشيء الكثير ، ولولا أن نخرج عن غرض هذا المقال لعرضنا من نصوصه مواجيد وأذواقاً وأحوالاً رِقَاقاً ، ولكن لك أن تقرأ من ذلك هذه الإشارات ؛ فقد تحدث - رحمه الله - عن أحوال المؤمن لدى سماع القرآن*
*الكريم ، وذلك في سياق ذكر ( السماع ) بمعناه الشرعي ، وأورد فيه آيات وأحاديث ، ثم قال : ( وهذا كان سماع سلف الأمة ، وأكابر مشائخها ، وأئمتها ، كالصحابة والتابعين ، ومن بعدهم من المشائخ كإبراهيم بن أدهم ، و الفضيل بن عياض ، و أبي سليمان الداراني ، و معروف الكرخي ، و يوسف بن أسباط ، و حذيفة المرعشي ، وأمثال هؤلاء .. وكان عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه – يقول لأبي موسى الأشعري : يا أبا موسى ! ذَكِّرنا ربَّنا ! فيقرأ ، وهم يسمعون ويبكون . ولهذا السماع من المواجيد العظيمة ، والأذواق الكريمة ، ومزيد المعارف ، والأحوال الجسيمة ؛ ما لا يتسع له خطاب ، ولا يحويه كتاب . كما أن في تدبر القرآن وتفهمه ؛ من مزيد العلم والإيمان ، ما لا يحيط به بيان .*

*قال الشارح - رحمه الله - في سياق ذكر كلام العلماء في معنى ( لا إله إلا الله ) : ( وقال شيخ الإسلام [ ابن تيمية ] : الإله هو المعبود المطاع ؛ فإن الإله هو المألوه ، والمألوه هو الذي يستحق أن يُعبد . وكونه يستحق أن يعبد هو : بما اتصف به من الصفات التي تستلزم أن يكون هو المحبوب غاية الحب ، المخضوع له غاية الخضوع ، قال : فإن الإله هو المحبوب المعبود الذي تألهه القلوب بحبها ، وتسكن إلى حبه ، وليس ذلك إلا لله وحده . ولهذا كانت* *«** لا إله إلا الله* *»** أصدق الكلام ، وكان أهلها أهل الله وحزبه ؛ فإذا صحت صح بها كل مسألة وحال وذوق ، وإذا لم يصححها العبد ؛ فالفساد لازم له في علومه وأعماله .*

*وقال ابن القيم : ( الإله ) هو الذي تألهه القلوب محبة ، وإجلالاً ، وإنابة ، وإكراماً ، وتعظيماً ، وذلاً ، وخضوعاً ، وخوفاً ، ورجاء ، وتوكلاً .*

*وقال ابن رجب : ( الإله ) هو الذي يطاع فلا يعصى ؛ هيبة له وإجلالاً ، ومحبة ، وخوفاً ، ورجاء ، وتوكلاً عليه .*

*وقال البقاعي :* *«** لا إله إلا الله* *»** : أي انتفاءً عظيماً أن يكون معبودٌ بحق غير الملك الأعظم ؛ فإن هذا العلم هو أعظم الذكرى المنجية من أهوال الساعة .*
*وقال الطيبي : ( الإله ) فِعال بمعنى مفعول ، كالكتاب بمعنى المكتوب ، من ألِه إلهةً ، أي : عبَدَ عبادةً .*
*قال الشارح : وهذا كثير في كلام العلماء وإجماع منهم ) [9] .*

*ومما ينبغي التفطن له أن الله سبحانه قال في كتابه :* *]**قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ* *[**( آل عمران : 31 )* *؛ فبيَّن سبحانه أن محبته توجب اتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأن اتباع الرسول يوجب محبة الله للعبد ، وهذه محبةٌ امتحن الله بها أهل دعوى محبة الله ؛ فإن هذا الباب تكثر فيه الدعاوى والاشتباه ؛ ولهذا يُرْوَى عن ذي النون المصري أنهم تكلموا في مسألة المحبة عنده ؛ فقال :* *«** اسكتوا عن هذه المسألة ؛ لئلا تسمعها النفوس فتدعيها* *»** .*

*وكان المشائخ المصنفون في السنَّة يذكرون في عقائدهم مجانبة من يكثر دعوى المحبة ، والخوض فيها من غير خشية ، لِمَا في ذلك من الفساد الذي وقع فيه طوائف من المتصوفة .*

*وما وقع في هؤلاء من فساد الاعتقاد والأعمال أوجب إنكار الطوائف لأصل طريقة المتصوفة بالكلية ، حتى صار المنحرفون صنفين : صنف يقر بحقها وباطلها ، وصنف ينكر حقَّها وباطلَها ! كما عليه طوائف من أهل الكلام ، والفقه .* 
*والصواب : إنما هو الإقرار بما فيها وفي غيرها من موافقة الكتاب والسنة ، والإنكار لِمَا فيها وفي غيرها من مخالفة الكتاب والسنة [10] .*

*فأي جمال هذا وأي إحسان ؛ وأي فقه هذا وأي ميزان ! ألا رحم الله شيخ الإسلام !*




لمن يريد الرجوع الى المقالة كاملة وهي مقالة متميزة جدا http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=160555
ولمجموعة من مقالات الرائعة:
http://www.hiramagazine.com/author/detail/8
ولترجمة موجزة عن الشيخ فريد الانصاري http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%81%...A7%D8%B1%D9%8A

رحمك الله يا أبا أيوب http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...idAlAnsari.jpg

قناة الشيخ رحمه الله على اليوتوب http://www.*******.com/3abdonda3if

----------


## طالبة فقه

غفر الله لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
رحم الله شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
رضي الله عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
جزاء الله  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية خير الجزاء

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك   الله فيكم*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله ...
رحم الله شيخ الاسلام ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ...

----------


## الحافظة

نفع الله بكم وأعاننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته 




> جزاكم الله خيراً
> *** الأخ الكريم محمد الجروان قال: و لكن سؤال يتبادر إلى الذهن: ما الذكر الذي كانيقوله شيخ الإسلام كل هذه المدة؟ هل هي تسبيحات؟ أم استغفارات؟ أم قراءة قرآن؟
> 
> ***والجواب ***أنه كان يقتصر على قراءة فاتحة الكتاب ، ثَبَتَ ذلك في كتاب 
> الأعلام العليَّة في مناقب ابن تيميَّة في الفصل الرابع في ذكر تعبده ، ص 80 للحافظ البزار[1] (وهو من أخص تلاميذه) قال:
> " وكنت مدة إقامتي بدمشق ملازمه جل النهار وكثيرا من الليل وكان يدنيني منه حتى يجلسني إلى جانبه وكنت أسمع ما يتلو وما يذكر حينئذ فرأيته يقرأ الفاتحة ويكررها ويقطع ذلك الوقت كله أعني من الفجر إلى ارتفاع الشمس في تكرير تلاوتها، .


قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في شرحه لسورة الفاتحة :
ولهذا ثبت في الحديث الصحيح حديث: إن الله تعالى يقول: «قسمت الصلاة بينى وبين عبدي نصفين، نصفها لي ونصفها لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل،
فإذا قال: 
{ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }
قال الله:
حمدني عبدي،
وإذا قال:
{ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ } 
قال الله:
أثْنَى علي عبدي،
وإذا قال:
{ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ }
قال الله عز وجل: 
مَجَّدَنى عبدي -
وفى رواية:
فَوَّض إلى عبدى -
وإذا قال:
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }
قال:
فهذه الآية بيني وبين عبدي نصفين، ولعبدي ما سأل، 
فإذا قال: 
{ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ }
قال:
هؤلاء لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل».
فقد ثبت بهذا النص أن هذه السورة منقسمة بين الله وبين عبده وأن هاتين الكلمتين مقتسم السورة،
ف { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ }
مع ما قبله لله،
و
{ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }
مع ما بعده للعبد وله ما سأل؛
ولهذا قال من قال من السلف: نصفها ثناء ونصفها مسألة، وكل واحد من العبادة والاستعانة دعاء.

انتهى كلامه رحمه الله

ولعل السبب واضح في حرصه رحمه الله على قرائتها وهو لما جمعت من الحمد والثناء والتمجيد والدعاء والله أعلم .*


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

..............................  ...............

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

اللهم احشرنا معه و مع نبينا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

فضل ذكر الله عز وجل :
1. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما عمل ادمي عمل انجى له من العذاب ,  من ذكر الله.
2. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : احب الكلام الى الله عز وجل : سبحان الله ,  والحمد لله , ولا اله الا الله , والله اكبر , لا يضرك بايهن بدات .


فضل لا اله الا الله : 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قال لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ,له  الملك , وله الحمد يحيى ويميت , وهو على كل شئ قدير , في يوم مائه مره ,  كانت له عدل عشر رقاب وكتبت له مائه حسنه ومحيت عنه مائه سيئه وكانت له  حرزا من الشيطان في يومه ذلك حتى يمسي ,ولم يات احد افضل ما جاء به الا احد  عمل اكثر منه

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

علت الهمة

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

ما أحلاه فى العشر الأاول من ذى الحجة

----------


## عاشق السنة

تقبل الله منا ومنكم و كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## عز بالدين

سبحان الله ما رأيت أحدا يحب ابن تيمية رحمه الله ولا يغالي فيه بل ينزله قدره مثل فضيلة الشيخ العلامة الإمام عبد الرحمن بن صالح الحجي صاحب موقع الأمر الأول حفظه الله تعالى وحفظ موقعه الطيب الذي يذكر بآثار السلف رحمهم الله.
http://alamralawal.com/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك الاخ الفاضل عز الدين

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*من كلمات شيخ الاسلام* 
الذكر للقلب كالسمك للماء أرأيت ماذا يحدث لو خرج السمك من الماء
إن فى الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لم يدخل جنة الاخرة
ماذا يفعل أعدائى بى انا جنتى فى صدرى وبستانى أينما ذهبت كانت معى

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*كلام رائع لشيخ الإسلام حول تعذيب من تعلق بالدنيا ولذة الإفتقار إلى قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 10  .... 




ومنهم من وجد حقيقة الإخلاص والتوكل على الله واللإلتجاء إليه والإستعانة به وقطع التعلق بما سواه وجرب من نفسه أنه إذا تعلق بالمخلوقين ورجاهم وطمع فيهم أن يجلبوا له منفعة أو يدفعوا عنه مضره فإنه ُيخذل
من جهتهم ولا يحصل مقصوده



إلى أن قال وإذا توجه إلى الله بصرف الإفتقار إليه واستعان به مخلصاً له الدين أجاب دعاءه وأزال ضره وفتح له أبواب الرحمة


بل من اتبع هواه فى مثل الرئاسة وتعلقه بالصور الجميلةأو جمعه للمال يجد فى أثناء ذالك من الهموم والأحزان والآلآم وضيق الصدر ما لا يعبر عنه وربما لا يطاوعه قلبه على ترك الهوى
ولا يحصل له ما يسره بل هو فى خوف وحزن دائماً



قال شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم 

رحمه الله من تعلق بشيء  ُعذب به




أرواح تهيم حول العرش.......... وأخرى تحوم حول الحش
 
 
 قال الامام بن القيم صليت مرة الفجر خلف شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية 
 فظل يذكر الله حتى انتصف النهار 
 ثم التفت الى وقال 
 هذه غدوتى لو لم أتغدى غدوتى سقطت قوتى0
 تعريفات هامة 
 انتصف النهار: فى عرف الفقهاء كالامام بن القيم 
 قبل الظهر بوقت يسير 
 الغدوة : طعام أول النهار 
 شيخ الاسلام: من تعجزى عن وصف علمه و عمله
 الامام بن القيم :مثله 
 نحن: نستغفر الله عن حالنا
 يصفه تلميذه الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في " الوابل الصيب ص: 67" عند ذكر الفائدة الرابعة والثلاثون من فوائد الذكر، قال :
 ( ... وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه يقول :
 إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لا يدخل جنة الآخرة.
 وقال  لي مرة : ما يصنع   أعدائي بي ؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري إن رحت فهي معي لا  تفارقني إنّ حبسي   خلوة وقتلي شهادة وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة
 وكان  يقول في محبسه في القلعة : لو بذلت ملء   هذه القاعة ذهبا ما عدل عندي شكر  هذه النعمة أو قال: ما جزيتهم على ما   تسببوا لي فيه من الخير ونحو هذا
 وكان يقول في سجوده وهو محبوس: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ما شاء الله - أي يكرر ذلك -.
 وقال لي مرة : المحبوس من حبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى والمأسور من أسره هواه
 ولما دخل إلى القلعة وصار داخل سورها نظر إليه وقال : ** فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب } 
 وعلم  الله ما رأيت أحدا أطيب عيشا منه قط مع ما   كان فيه من ضيق العيش وخلاف  الرفاهية والنعيم بل ضدها ومع ما كان فيه من   الحبس والتهديد والإرهاق وهو  مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشا وأشرحهم صدرا   وأقواهم قلبا وأسرهم نفسا تلوح  نضرة النعيم على وجهه ،
 وكنا  إذا اشتد بنا الخوف وساءت منا الظنون   وضاقت بنا الأرض أتيناه فما هو إلا  أن نراه ونسمع كلامه فيذهب ذلك كله   وينقلب انشراحا وقوة ويقينا وطمأنينة 
 فسبحان  من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه وفتح لهم   أبوابها في دار العمل فآتاهم من  روحها ونسيمها وطيبها ما استفرغ قواهم   لطلبها والمسابقة إليها ) ا.هـ
 وقال
 الذكر للقلب كالسمك للماء أرأيت ماذا يحدث لو خرج السمك من الماء
كان يمهل أعداءه ثلاث سنين أن يأتوا بحرف عن السلف خلاف ما يقول يرجع اليه
 سأله بعض الناس عن أحاديث فقال ليست فى شيء من كتب المسلمين 
 قال الامام الذهبى ما رأت عينى مثله ولا رأى هو مثل نفسه
 رجل لكل العصور
 قال بن الزملكانى 

 ماذا يقول الواصفون له *** وصفاته جلّت عن الحصر
 هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر
 هو آية للخلق ظاهرة *** أنوارها أربت على الفجر
 وقال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله : (لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلاً 
 العلوم كلها بين عينيه، يأخذ منها ما يريد، ويدع ما يريد) .

للنشرالله*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*كتاب أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة إلى الحق
للشيخ الفاضل سيف الحق 
سليمان بن صالح الخراشى(حفظه الله)

كتاب قل أن تجد نظيره 

مختصر جامع 

صافع رادع ملجم لكل شيعى

لا غنى لمناظر عنه 

أنا أظن أنه يتسبب بإذن الله لرد ملايين الشيعة لمنهج أهل السنة
يا ليت  الإخوةالأفاضل القائمين على قنوات الرد على الشيعة أن يعرضوه مكتوب أو مقروء
أو يعرضوه فقرات كأسئلة على الفيس بوك والمنتديات الحوارية وغرف  الشات لعل الله يهديهم**
ويا ليت الإخوة تراسلهم فى ذلك للإهمية القصوى
جزاكم الله خيراً
رابط الكتاب
*
*http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=89&book=1747*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....84%D8%AD%D9%82

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ , صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَمَحْلُوفُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ، مَا  أَتَى عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ شَهْرٌ خَيْرٌ لَهُمْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَلا  أَتَى عَلَى الْمُنَافِقِينَ شَهْرٌ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَذَلِكَ  لِمَا يُعِّدُ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِيهِ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ لِلْعِبَادَةِ وَمَا  يُعِدُّ فِيهِ الْمُنَافِقُ مِنْ غَفَلاتِ النَّاسِ وَعَوَرَاتِهِمْ ، هُوَ  غُنْمٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ يَغْتَنِمُهُ التَّاجِرُ .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من أيام العمل فيهن أفضل من عشر ذي  الحجة. قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا  من عقر جواده وأهريق دمه. [ صحيح / صحيح الترغيب والترهيب للألباني،  (1149/2) ].*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم جميعا . في الحقيقة الكلام عن شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيمية رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
وسأختصر الكلام بكلمة وجيزة مختصرة في حروفها ومبانيها ، لكنها كبيرة جدا في معانيها ـ ثم أذكر بعض كلام أهل العلم فيه ـ ألا وهي كلمة الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ـ تلميذ تلاميذه ـ في ذيل طبقات الحنابلة حيث قال : 
أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن الخضر بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني، ثم الدمشقي، الإمام الفقيه، المجتهد المحدث، الحافظ المفسر، الأصولي الزاهد. تقي الدين أبو العباس، شيخ الإسلام وعلم الأعلام، وشهرته تغني عن الإطناب في ذكره، والإسهاب في أمره.

وقد صدق الإمام ابن دقيق العيد ـ قرينه ـ حيث قال : ما كنت أظن أن الله بقي يخلق مثلك.
وكان الحافظ أبو الحجاج المزي ـ قرينه وتلميذه ـ : يبالغ في تعظيم الشيخ والثناء عليه، حتى كان يقول: لم يُر مثله منذ أربعمائة سنة.
وقال ابن الزملكاني: أنه سئل عن الشيخ؟ فقال: لم يُرَ من خمسمائة سنة، أو أربعمائة سنة - الشك من الناقل. وغالب ظنه: أنه قال: من خمسمائة أحفظ منه.
وقال تلميذه الحافظ الذهبي : وما رأيت في العالم أكرم منه، ولا أفرغ منه عن الدينار والمرهم، لا يذكره، ولا أظنه يدور في ذهنه. وفيه مروءة، وقيام مع أصحابه، وسعي في مصالحهم ، وهو فقير مال له. وملبوسه كآحاد الفقهاء: فَرَّجِيَّه، ودِلْق، وعمامة تكون قيمة ثلاثين درهماً ومداس ضعيف الثمن. وشعره مقصوص.
قال أبو حيان الأندلسي عنه ـ ويقال : إن أبا حيان لم يقل أبياتاً خيراً منها ولا أفحل ـ :

لما رأينا تقي الدين لاح لنا ..... داعٍ إلى اللَّه فرداً ماله وزر
على محياه من سيما الأولى صحبوا ... خير البرية نورٌ دونه القمر
حَبْر تسربل منه دهره حِبَراً ..... بحر تقاذفُ من أمواجه الدرر
قام ابن تيمية في نصر شرعتنا ... مقام سيد تَيْمٍ إذْ عَصَتْ مُضر
فأظهر الدين إذْ آثاره درست ... وأخمد الشرك إذ طارت له شرر
يا من تحدث عن علم الكتاب أصِخْ ... هذا الإِمام الذي قد كان ينتظر

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في تقريظ له على الرد الوافر :
 فكيف لا ينكر على من أطلق عليه أنه كافر بل من أطلق على من سماه شيخ الإسلام الكفر وليس في تسميته بذلك ما يقتضي ذلك فإنه شيخ مشايخ الإسلام في عصره بلا ريب والمسائل التي أنكرت عليه ما كان يقولها بالتشهي ولا يصر على القول بها بعد قيام الدليل عليه عنادا وهذه تصانيفه طافحة بالرد على من يقول بالتجسيم والتبري منه ومع ذلك فهو بشر يخطئ ويصيب فالذي اصاب فيه وهو الأكثر يستفاد منه ويترحم عليه بسببه والذي أخطأ فيه لا يقلد فيه بل هو معذور لأن علماء الشريعة شهدوا له بأن أدوات الاجتهاد اجتمعت فيه حتى كان أشد المتعصبين عليه العاملين في إيصال الشر إليه وهو الشيخ كمال الدين الزملكاني شهد له بذلك وكذلك الشيخ صدر الدين بن الوكيل الذي لم يثبت لمناظرته غيره ، ومن أعجب العجب ان هذا الرجل كان من أعظم الناس قياما على أهل البدع من الروافض والحلولية والاتحادية وتصانيفه في ذلك كثيرة شهيرة وفتاويه فيهم لا تدخل تحت الحصر فياقرة أعينهم إذا سمعوا تكفيره وياسرورهم إذا رأوا من يكفره من أهل العلم فالواجب على من يلتبس بالعلم وكان له عقل أن يتأمل كلام الرجل من تصانيفه المشهورة أو من السنة من يوثق به من اهل النقل فيفرد من ذلك ما ينكر فليحذر منه قصد النصح ويثني عليه بفضائله فيما أصاب من ذلك كدأب غيره من العلماء الأنجاب .

----------


## عاشق السنة

سبحان الله....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نفعكم الله به

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله  :
 "وحُبُّك الشيء يُعمي ويُصِمُّ
 والإنسان مجبول على محبة نفسه، فلا يرى إلا محاسنها 
 ومبغض لخصمه، فلا يرى إلا مساوئه
**وهذا الجهل غالبه مقرون بالهوى والظلم، فإن الإنسان ظلوم جهول.**"*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

غداً رمضان تقبل الله منا ومنكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: (بمحلوف      رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  أنه ما أتى على المسلمين شهر خير    لهم   من رمضان، -أي: أقسم أبو هريرة بما  حلف به رسول الله صلى الله  عليه   وآله   وسلم- ولا أتى على المنافقين شهر شر  لهم من رمضان، وذلك لما  يعد    المؤمنون  فيه من القوة للعبادة، وما يعد فيه  المنافقون من غفلات  الناس    وعوراتهم، هو  غنم للمؤمن يغتنمه الفاجر).

----------


## عاشق السنة

ما شاء الله

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​نفعكم الله به

----------


## عبدالعزيز السميطي

موضوع جميل عن ابن تيميه الله يرحمه ويجزاك الخير ومشاركات وروابط جميله يبارك فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى عبد العزيز وشكر خاص  للشيخ الفاضل أبا مالك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*
*قال رحمه الله : "** لا ينال الهدى إلا بالعلم ، ولا ينال الرشاد إلا بالصبر** "
**مجموع الفتاوى 10 / 40 ، ورسالة أمراض القلوب ص 55 .
**وقال رحمه الله : "** أسعد الخلق وأعظمهم يقيناً وأعلاهم درجةً أعظمهم إتباعاً وموافقة له علماً وعملاً** ".*
*مجموع الفتاوى 4 / 26 .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> قال الحافظ ابن حجر في تقريظ له على الرد الوافر :
>  فكيف لا ينكر على من أطلق عليه أنه كافر بل من أطلق على من سماه شيخ الإسلام الكفر وليس في تسميته بذلك ما يقتضي ذلك فإنه شيخ مشايخ الإسلام في عصره بلا ريب والمسائل التي أنكرت عليه ما كان يقولها بالتشهي ولا يصر على القول بها بعد قيام الدليل عليه عنادا وهذه تصانيفه طافحة بالرد على من يقول بالتجسيم والتبري منه ومع ذلك فهو بشر يخطئ ويصيب فالذي اصاب فيه وهو الأكثر يستفاد منه ويترحم عليه بسببه والذي أخطأ فيه لا يقلد فيه بل هو معذور لأن علماء الشريعة شهدوا له بأن أدوات الاجتهاد اجتمعت فيه حتى كان أشد المتعصبين عليه العاملين في إيصال الشر إليه وهو الشيخ كمال الدين الزملكاني شهد له بذلك وكذلك الشيخ صدر الدين بن الوكيل الذي لم يثبت لمناظرته غيره ، ومن أعجب العجب ان هذا الرجل كان من أعظم الناس قياما على أهل البدع من الروافض والحلولية والاتحادية وتصانيفه في ذلك كثيرة شهيرة وفتاويه فيهم لا تدخل تحت الحصر فياقرة أعينهم إذا سمعوا تكفيره وياسرورهم إذا رأوا من يكفره من أهل العلم فالواجب على من يلتبس بالعلم وكان له عقل أن يتأمل كلام الرجل من تصانيفه المشهورة أو من السنة من يوثق به من اهل النقل فيفرد من ذلك ما ينكر فليحذر منه قصد النصح ويثني عليه بفضائله فيما أصاب من ذلك كدأب غيره من العلماء الأنجاب .


ما أجمل ما نقلت أبا مالك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله:* *عن مسألة مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد وتمام الورع أن يعلم الإنسان خير الخيرين وشر الشرين، ويعلم أن الشريعة مبناها على تحصيل المصالح وتكميلها وتعطيل المفاسد وتقليلها، وإلا فمن لم يوازن ما في الفعل والترك من المصلحة الشرعية والمفسدة الشرعية فقد يدع واجبات ويفعل محرمات ويرى ذلك من الورع. انتهى.* *قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله فى كتابه المتحف الطرق الحكمية 

وهذا موضع مزلة أقدام ، ومضلة أفهام ، وهو مقام ضنك ، ومعترك صعب ، فرط فيه طائفة ، فعطلوا الحدود ، وضيعوا الحقوق ، وجرءوا أهل الفجور على الفساد ، وجعلوا الشريعة قاصرة لا تقوم بمصالح العباد ، محتاجة إلى غيرها ، وسدوا على نفوسهم طرقا صحيحة من طرق معرفة الحق والتنفيذ له ، وعطلوها ، مع علمهم وعلم غيرهم قطعا أنها حق مطابق للواقع ، ظنا منهم منافاتها لقواعد الشرع . 

ولعمر الله إنها لم تناف ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن نافت ما فهموه من شريعته باجتهادهم ، والذي أوجب لهم ذلك : نوع تقصير في معرفة الشريعة ، وتقصير في معرفة الواقع ، وتنزيل أحدهما على الآخر ، فلما رأى ولاة الأمور ذلك ، وأن الناس لا يستقيم لهم أمرهم إلا بأمر وراء ما فهمه هؤلاء من الشريعة ، أحدثوا من أوضاع سياساتهم شرا طويلا ، وفسادا عريضا فتفاقم الأمر ، وتعذر استدراكه ، وعز على العالمين بحقائق الشرع تخليص النفوس من ذلك ، واستنقاذها من تلك المهالك . 

وأفرطت طائفة أخرى قابلت هذه الطائفة ، فسوغت من ذلك ما ينافي حكم الله ورسوله ، وكلتا الطائفتين أتيت من تقصيرها في معرفة ما بعث الله به رسوله ، وأنزل به كتابه .**
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اليوم اول ايام العشر من ذى الحجة فاغتنموها يا مسلمون

----------


## عاشق السنة

رحمه الله ....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اللهم امين ونحن معه

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الاسلام*
*ما أخذه الله لحكمة، وما أبقاه لرحمة، ولن يضيع المؤمن بين حكمة ربه ورحمته.*

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

اسال الله الكريم لي ولإخواني ان يمن علينا من لذة ذكره ومناجاته

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

امييييييييييييي  ن

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

تقبل الله منكم أعمال رمضان

----------

